# Brake fluid flush



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I took my 2016 Nissan Altima in for servicing and the attendant said that I needed a brake fluid flush. My car has 16,500 miles on it. Do I really need to flush my brake fluid this early in the cars life. 

PS: they did my rear brakes on the day of their recommendation. I told them not to do the flush for now. Any comments are appreciated. 

PS2: They wanted $165 for the BF flush. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The FSM (factory service manual) recommends a full brake fluid flush every two years. This insures that any water/impurities in the system are removed leading to longer life of all the components in the system.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

rogoman said:


> The FSM (factory service manual) recommends a full brake fluid flush every two years. This insures that any water/impurities in the system are removed leading to longer life of all the components in the system.


 I remember reading a post on a Nissan forum where a Nissan tech guy said that if you use a turkey baster to remove the old brake fluid in the reservoir once or twice a year and refill it with new fluid you wouldn't have to change the brake fluid. I wonder if this would help in minimizing that moisture impurities you mention. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Eddie57 said:


> I remember reading a post on a Nissan forum where a Nissan tech guy said that if you use a turkey baster to remove the old brake fluid in the reservoir once or twice a year and refill it with new fluid you wouldn't have to change the brake fluid. I wonder if this would help in minimizing that moisture impurities you mention. Thanks.


LOL, the baster will remove only the fluid from the reservoir; a good portion of the fluid is located in the brake lines and the wheel cylinders which can only be replaced properly by bleeding out through the bleeder valves in each cylinder. There's also a risk of introducing air into the system with basting out the master cylinder. Tell that tech? guy to go back to the kitchen.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

rogoman said:


> LOL, the baster will remove only the fluid from the reservoir; a good portion of the fluid is located in the brake lines and the wheel cylinders which can only be replaced properly by bleeding out through the bleeder valves in each cylinder. There's also a risk of introducing air into the system with basting out the master cylinder. Tell that tech? guy to go back to the kitchen.


 Thanks. Like Emeril Lagasse says: BAM!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It never used to be a common service to flush the brake fluid but later Nissan models started recommending more frequent flushes. The reason being is manufacturers have discovered that the ABS activation can cause copper contamination of the brake fluid. Now, one would think that the ABS brakes don't activate hardly for it to be an issue, but it does activate every time the vehicle is started and moves to do an ABS self-check. You can now get test strips to check the amount of copper in the reservoir fluid. Of course, there's also the concern of moisture developing in the system due to condensation. That said, me, personally, wouldn't be flushing my brake fluid at 16,000 miles. I would normally wait until a set of brake pads are serviced or once every two years, whichever comes first...but that's "me."


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> It never used to be a common service to flush the brake fluid but later Nissan models started recommending more frequent flushes. The reason being is manufacturers have discovered that the ABS activation can cause copper contamination of the brake fluid. Now, one would think that the ABS brakes don't activate hardly for it to be an issue, but it does activate every time the vehicle is started and moves to do an ABS self-check. You can now get test strips to check the amount of copper in the reservoir fluid. Of course, there's also the concern of moisture developing in the system due to condensation. That said, me, personally, wouldn't be flushing my brake fluid at 16,000 miles. I would normally wait until a set of brake pads are serviced or once every two years, whichever comes first...but that's "me."


 I had the rear break pads done on the day they recommended the fluid flush. Should I just wait until I get the front brakes done to flush the brake fluid or have it done now?

PS: I had my 2004 Nissan Altima for 12 years and never once flushed the brake fluid. My son had it for the last 4 years and recently sold it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Eddie57 said:


> I had the rear break pads done on the day they recommended the fluid flush. Should I just wait until I get the front brakes done to flush the brake fluid or have it done now?
> 
> PS: I had my 2004 Nissan Altima for 12 years and never once flushed the brake fluid. My son had it for the last 4 years and recently sold it.


If the front pads are going to be replaced soon, then you can wait until they're replaced to have the system fluid flushed. However if the front ones won't be replaced,let's say a year from now, then flush now. Common sense.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Eddie57 said:


> I had the rear break pads done on the day they recommended the fluid flush. Should I just wait until I get the front brakes done to flush the brake fluid or have it done now?
> 
> PS: I had my 2004 Nissan Altima for 12 years and never once flushed the brake fluid. My son had it for the last 4 years and recently sold it.


I agree with rogoman and let it wait until you do the fronts. Or, if it really concerns you, brake fluid test strip kits run about $10 NAPA and most auto parts stores. I wouldn't lose sleep over it!


----------

